# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Fenomeni i gjakmarrjes

## erzeni

Gazeta sotme ka nje shkrim  interesant.

##Shoqata franceze "Albania"i ka dërguar një letër papa Gjon Palit II dhe presidentit Alfred Moisiu, për të shpëtuar të ngujuarit 
Ngujimi i një artisti shkodranshqetësimi i francezëve

Ngujimi në Shkodër i aktorit dhe regjisorit Ndoc Cefa, ka tërhequr vëmendjen e një grupi francezësh të cilët janë mbledhur në një shoqatë "Albania". Rasti ekstrem, i kësaj "viktime" të gjakmarrjes në qytetin verior të Shqipërisë, është parë nga ky grup si një nga raste më të çuditshme të kësaj dukurie absurde që mbijeton nën emrin e kanunit. Dje në Paris, kjo shoqatë, bashkë me shumë francezë të tjerë që kanë kontribuar për Shqipërinë e që kanë qenë vetë në Shqipëri, kanë diskutuar rreth këtij fenomeni në përgjithësi dhe vetë rastit të aktorit dhe regjisorit shqiptar Ndoc Cefa. Drejtuar nga regjisori francez Dominique Dolmieu, këto diskutime, kanë synuar nxjerrjen e disa konkluzioneve dhe gjetjen e rrugëzgjidhjeve të këtij problemi shekullor, por që i ka kaluar përmasat kanunore të dikurshme. Lajmi i këtij takimi është njoftuar para pak ditësh nëpërmjet një letre që ky grup francezësh, i kanë drejtuar Papës në vatikan, dhe presidentit të Shqipërisë Alfred Moisiut. Në këtë letër të dërguar nga gazetarja e Courrierinternationale - Paris, Ilda Mara, është sqaruar në detaje rasti i regjisorit shqiptar që është ngujuar nga gjakmarrja. Është kërkuar gjithashtu në këtë letër që të zgjidhet sa më parë ky rast për të cilin kanë shpjeguar të gjithë rrethanat e ngjarjes, dhe begraundin e regjisorit, Ndos Cefa.
Historia e ngujimit 
Siç thuhet edhe në këtë letër, në dhjetor të vitit 2000 nipi i Ndoc Cefës vrau në Londër një shqiptar. Rrethanat e kësaj vrasjeje, nuk u sqaruan deri në detaje, sidoqoftë, ajo mjaftoi për të ngujuar brenda mureve të shtëpisë gjithë fisin që mbante mbiemrin Cefa. Ndaj autorit të vrasjes nuk u hakmor njeri. Menjëherë pas kësaj vrasjeje ai u mbyll në një spital psikiatrik në Shqipëri, ku ndodhet edhe sot. Ndërsa përfaqësuesit meshkuj të familjes Cefa në zonën e Shkodrës jetojnë të mbyllur në shtëpitë e tyre, për shkak të gjakmarrjes. Aktori dhe regjisori i njohur, që në momentin e ngujimit ishte edhe drejtor i teatrit Migjeni si dhe president i këshillit bashkiak të qytetit të shkodrës, nisur nga kjo ndodhi u deturua të ngujohej brenda mureve të banesës së tij. Ai është edhe përfaqësuesi më i shquar i familjes dhe mbi të rëndon kërcënimi kryesor me vdekje, gjë kjo e deklaruar publikisht.
"Shkodra është në të njejtën kohë afër Malësisë, ku prej një kohe të gjatë qenia e shtetit është shpesh relative, në favor të një kodi zakonor lokal, për të cilin pajtimi është një opsion, ndërsa hakmarrja është një pretekst për të vepruar, i një familjeje ndaj një tjetre". Kështu thuhet në letër ndërsa vijon se ndërmjetësit e zonës, të njohur edhe prej popullsisë dhe institucioneve zyrtare, kanë dështuar shpesh herë, sikurse edhe për rastin në fjalë. "Një mundësi pajtimi që ofron zakoni janë vetëm miqtë e familjes së viktimës dhe prifti i kishës katolike të zonës, të cilët kanë të drejtë të kërkojnë pajtimin (dihet që Papa vajti në Shkodër në fillimin e viteve '90, dhe që katedralja e famshme, krenaria e bashkësisë katolike pati mjetet e nevojshme për t'u rindërtuar). Por një mundësi tjetër është edhe organizimi i një amnistie të përgjithshme, një pajtim në shkallë të gjerë. Kjo është e mundur, ashtu si u veprua në Kosovë në vigjilje të luftës në ish-Jugosllavi, ku dhjetëra mijëra njerëz u pajtuan në të njejtën ditë, bashkarisht. 
Është e nevojshme që e njëjta gjë të bëhet edhe në këtë rast, pasi familja Cefa nuk është një rast i vetëm, po janë aq shumë banorë të kësaj zone që përjetojnë të njejtin kalvar"- thuhet më tej. .
Siç shkruajnë edhe ata vetë kjo amnisti duhet të shpallet prej 'krerëve' të 'shtëpisë Gjonmarkaj' dhe 'burrave të besës'. 
Rrugët e shpëtimit
Në letër parashtrohen edhe dy rrugë për të rënë dakord për një amnisti të përgjithshme. 
"Në se do ta interpretonim zakonin në mënyrë tradicionale, atëhere ne do t'i kërkonim krerëve të familjes të zonës së Shkodrës, pjesëtarëve të familjes Gjonmarkaj dhe atyre që janë në shërbim të flamurit shqiptar të bien dakord për një amnisti të përgjithshme. Nëse do ta interpretonim zakonin në një formë bashkëkohore, atëhere ne do t'i kërkonim përfaqësuesve të zgjedhur të rrethit të Shkodrës, administratës dhe qeverisë Shqiptare të shpallte një amnisti të përgjithshme.Ne, pra, kërkojmë ndërhyrjen e autoriteteve të Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe të Vatikanit, me qëllim që qytetarët e Shkodrës të mund të qarkullojnë të lirë e të sigurtë". Kështu përfundon letra drejtuar Papa Gjon Palit II në Vatikan dhe presidentit të republikës së shqipërisë z.Alfred Moisiu ën Tiranë. Pas takimit të djeshëm në Paris grupi i intelektualëve që janë mbledhur për të diskutuar këtë problem, kanë vendosur ta vijojnë më tej këtë nismë, për një zgjidhje sa më të shpejtë. 

Si u njohën me rastin e regjisorit të ngujuar

Shumë artistë e intelektualë francezë u njohën me gjendjen e rënduar për shkak të gjakmarrjes në veri të Shqipërisë, gjatë vizitave të shpeshta në Shqipëri. Në shoqatën e krijuar prej tyre "Albania" (që mbledh gjithë francezët që kanë punuar ose kanë qenë vetë në Shqipëri), ky fenomen është diskutuar shpesh dhe është konsideruar si një problem, mjaft serioz dhe i rrezikshëm për kohëndhe shoqërinë. Ndërsa lakimi i emrit të regjisorit ndoc Cefa, mjaft i njohur në radhët këtyre regjisorëve ( pjesëtarë të shoqatës), u konsiderua si një rast ekstrem, ku duheshin marrë menjëherë masat emergjente. Ndër ta mjaft i indinjuar për këtë rast ishte regjisori francez Dominique Dolmieu, (regjisor dhe bashkëdrejtor i i "L'Espace d'un Instant dhe kordinator i comunitetit shqiptar të shtëpisë Antoine-Vitez).
Ky regjisor i cili e njihte mirë rastin e regjisorit shqiptar dhe dinte shumë rreth aktivitetit të tij në Shqipëri, është ftuar në takimin e djeshëm organizuar nga shoqata "Albania", për të folur pikërisht për rastin e regjisorit të ngujuar në Shkodër. ##SHEKULLI.

----------


## Prototype

Ah ke kapur nje teme shuem interesante ja vlen per tu diskutuar hakmarrja eshta ajo  qe ka shkaterruar shume familje shqipetare dhe vazhdon ta beje kete artikullin se lexova per arsye kohe  :perqeshje:  por tema nese do diskutohet do ta ndjek me shuem interes  :buzeqeshje: 

me respekt proto

----------


## alvi

Gjakmarrja eshte ndryshe nga hakmarrja ne se nuk gaboj.
Hak-marrje, hak osh arabisht me duket per "e drejte"

Jo, o Proto se zhdukja e gjakmarrjes ishte shfaqje e prapambetur e rregjimit komunist, prandaj duhej te kthehej perseri.
Tani po shifet sa pune kolosale paska bo Dulla me e zhduk gjakmarrjen, nuk i kerkoi ndihm ai as Papes, e as Frances etj.
Eshte nje fatkeqesi e madhe per ket popull qe pasi vuajti kaq gjate sot po e ngujon veten neper kulla si pasoje e disa zakoneve arkaike.
Ishalla do i gjehet dermoni kesaj plage, ndonese, me sa di un, vetem fryka e ruka ate vresht te shkrete te quajtur Shqiperi!

----------


## Anton

Ore nga ke dale ti?

Dulla ne fakt mezi priti qe te vendoste drejtesi mbi psh

Koci Xoxen, Beqir Ballukun, Mehmet Shehun

po permend te vetet se per te tjeret?

Po kur te internoshin femijet se arrestune baben, cfare ishte drejtesi apo hakmarrje ndaj foshnjes?

Harrova dhe foshnja duhet internuar se babai kishte kerku pak me shume mish sesa talloni.

Hakmarrje ishte gjithcka ne kohen e dulles o pioner!

----------


## Letersia 76

hakmarrja vesi e i shemtuar ne shoqerine demokratike !

----------


## alvi

O Anton, shume mire ta kam shpjegu qe ka ndryshim midis Hak-marrjes dhe Gjak -marrjes.
Un e shof qe ti vdes me e sha i cik ate sistem dhe bravo te qofte, po me ven.  Qe ai pothuajse e zhduku komplet gjakmarrjen (me ane te terrorrit) kte nuk e moho dot o Anton.  Sa veta kishe te ngujuar ti ne kohe te Dulles?Une e kuptoj shume mire, qe ai e beri kete gje pasi donte te kishte monopol mbi vrasjen dhe friken, po prap, qe e zhduku, e zhduku.
Mos me fol per te persekutumit, se ato jane ceshtje tjeter.
Me shume respekt, Alvi!

----------


## Anton

Alvi,

degjo ka fenomene qe jane shume te keqij dhe te turpshem.

Tek ne sot nuk ka gjakmarrje as hakmarrje por vetgjygjesi.

Koha e dulles ishte koha kur e gjithe Shqiperia ishte e ngujuar, me kupton?

Ne ishim te gjithe te ngujuar.

A di ti psh se per te shkuar ne zonat afer kufirit duhet te merrje leje (eshte si viza qe duhet per te shku ne Itali sot)

Vetgjygjesia vjen nga mungesa e shtetit, nga shteti i korruptuar, nga shteti mafioz.

----------


## alvi

O Anton, un e di shum mire se per se e ke fjalen ti.  Dhe ne kohe te Dulles, gjakmarrja nuk ishte zhdukur komplet.  Ne c'do rast vrasjeje, nje nga pistat kryesore dhe automatike te hetimit ishte gjakmarrjaose hasmeria.
Te thash, ai nuk e bente se ju dogj barku per shqiptaret, por per arsyet e veta.  Eshte fatkeqesi qe ka filluar perseri te dale kaq ne shesh.
Po sic e the dhe ti, fajin e ka shteti i korruptuar, qe  nuk i mbron shtetasit e tij.

----------


## alvi

P.S. Si s'e di punen e lejeve te kufirit, jo vetem aq po dhe qe s'te leshin katunaet, sa here qe shifshin ftyra te reja ne ato qytetet ose zonat kufitare, ose lajmeronin ne Dege te mrenshme, ose te vite katunari me pushke ne dore dhe te pyeste per dokumentat ose lejen e kufirit.
Ah, kohet e bukra te komunizmit.
Thuj ca te dush, po ka pas store, dhe sot un vete qesh me naivitetin tim, se ne ate kohe, une isha krenar per ata katunaret qe te prisnin rrugen.  Po po bohet dhe USA e tille, kan filllu milet me spiunu ca nigjun ne restorant, ose s'ti heqin syt kur te shofin qe flet gjuh te huaj, sidomos ktu ku jam un, u ka bo si Tropoja qemotit.

----------


## peshkatari

O Alvi mua me duket se ju keni kapur nje teme qe shqeteson sote gjithe shoqerine shqiptare,por gjakmarja e sotme mua me duket se nuk eshte gjakmarja e Leke Dukagjinit por gjakmarja si ligj qe kushdo vret cilindo ne emer gjoja te gjakmarjes. Sepse kur i kap policia keta gjoja hiqen sikur kane pasur gjak me familjen te cilit i kane vrare njeiun e shtepise dhe gjykatat i denojne fare pak  ose marrin leke dhe nuk i denojne fare. Persa i perket personit te asaj qe ishte shkruar aty them se ai eshte dhe vete pak fajtor sepse perderisa ai qe kishte vrare ne Londer ishte nipi i tij. Ky regjizori ne fjale duhej te interesohej, si President  i Keshillit Bashkiak  qe ti behej nipit te tij nje gjyq i drejte dhe te dilte ne pah fajtori i rastit ne fjale. Desha te them se po te zbatohet ligji nuk ka gjakmarje apo çfardo lloj vrasje tjeter qe te kete nje emer te ligjeruar. Ligji eshte i njejte per te gjithe dhe po te zbatohet drejt gjakmarja zhduket. Dulla beri vetem kete. Zbatoj ligjet qe i kishte krijuar vete.Une theme per momentin ne shqiperi gjakmarja zhduket vetem keshtu .
 Neni 1 Kush vret. Vritet. ( Nga ligji apo Shteti(Antikrimi) nuk ka rendesi).
  Si fillim bashke me te thatin do te digjet dhe i njomi. dhe dal ngadale mund te shkohet ne nje ligj te ri ku Vrasja te shqyrtohet rast pas rasti.

----------


## MEDEA

derisa ligji mos beje punen e vet, dhe shqiptari te vazhdoje te jete mesdhetar gjaknxehte, hakmarrja do ekzistoje si nje gje
e natyrshme.

----------


## alvi

DMTH, me gjithe c'fare keni thene, teorine time po vertetoni.  Perderisa ligji nuk funksionon.
ne kohe te Dulles, po te vrisje, shkoshe ne burg, jo gjakmarrje, jo motive te dobta.  Un aq thash, dhe eshte fakt.  Arsyet pse e beri ai ate gje, jane te shumta dhe jane teme tjeter.
Po shteti sot duhet te tregoje dhembet ndaj krimineleve dhe vrasesve, ne se vrasin per nder, apo per perfitim.
Po qe te thuash se eshte pa zgjidhje, nuk eshte e vertete pasi Dulla e zgjidhi.  Ai te fuste ne burg dhe te tjeret mendoheshin para se te vrisnin njeri per gjakmarrje.  Opinioni u pergatit per ta pare gjakmarrjen si nje palge e mbeturine te se kaluares.  Keto hapa mund te merren dhe sot, nuk ka asnje arsye se perse te mos behen keto gjera,pasi jane te provuara qe funksionojne.
Po sot nuk e di perse, u eshte kthyer nje fare lavdie ketyre zakoneve prapanike.  Ngaqe nuk ka ligj, e simbole te shtetit, njerezit ju kan kthyer kanunit.  Pra njerezve u duhet dhene dicka ku te besojne dhe ti sherojm keto plage te vjetra!

----------


## ALBA

Frika e hakmarrjes së mundshme i ka izoluar brenda mureve të shtëpive të tyre 

SHKODËR- Fëmijë që njohin dhe jetojnë tmerrin e vdekjes, pa e njohur mirë jetën. Vogëlushë që në vend të librave dhe lodrave me shokë, rrethohen nga mure të larta dhe dyer të kyçura nga frika se vriten. Kryetari i Lidhjes së Misionarëve thotë se vetëm në qarkun e Shkodrës janë rreth 600 persona me probleme konfliktuale dhe 87 fëmijë të ngujuar. Ata skanë bërë asgjë. Ndërsa absurditeti i një ligji primitiv e shumë të vjetër u ka marrë atyre gjënë më të shtrenjtë, lirinë. Bota e tyre fëminore e ka të vështirë të mësohet me këtë realitet mbytës, dhe të kuptojë mekanizmin e ndërgjegjies e arsyes së sëmurë që i detyron ata të mos e gëzojnë fëmijërinë. Gjakmarrja, ky fenomen vrasës dhe i trashëguar nga e kaluara shekullore dhe që ironikisht mori jetë në 12 vitet e fundit, është një ndër plagët më të rënda të shoqërisë së sotme shqiptare. Burra, të rinj, fëmijë që as punojnë, as nuk mësojnë, pasi nuk mund të kalojnë pragun e shtëpisë. Fëmijët djem janë të rrezikuar. Plumbi i gjakmarrjes nuk ka kursyer as 12-vjeçarin Halil Xhani, apo 16-vjeçarin Zef Hili. Nëna, gra e fëmijë jetimë që u janë vrarë djemtë, burrat e baballarët jetojnë në një krizë ekonomike, vuajtje, ankth për fëmijët që rriten me stresin dhe ndjenjën e hakmarrjes. Të hysh në shtëpitë e atyre që kanë probleme gjakmarrjeje e ngujimi është e vështirë. Aty nuk afrohen njerëz aq më tepër të panjohur. Në rrethin e Shkodrës janë 240 familje me probleme gjakmarrjeje.

----------


## ALBA

Histori gjakmarrjesh
Për tu takuar me disa prej tyre, shoqërohemi nga kryetari i Lidhjes së Misionarëve të Paqes Emin Spahia. Ai hyn lirshëm në çdo banesë, pasi ka 12 vjet që merret me pajtimin e gjaqeve. Drejtohemi në shtëpinë e Fran Zefit, ku jetojnë 11 vetë. Frani mban në shtëpi 2 vajzat: Lizën dhe Talen, bashkë me fëmijët e tyre, që janë rikthyer aty pasi ishin të martuara me dy vëllezër të familjes Meshi. Burri i njërës prej vajzave, Lizës, në vitin 2001 vrau një person dhe u dënua me burgim të përjetshëm. Fran Zefi thotë se me pensionin e tij prej 10 mijë lekësh dhe me rrogën 5000 lekëshe të Lizës, që punon kamariere në një lokal të Shkodrës, jetojnë 11 vetë. Liza, e shoqja e të dënuarit, ka tre fëmija, vajzën 14-vjeçare dhe dy djemtë: Alfredin dhe Kristianin, 12 dhe 10 vjeç. Ata qëndrojnë të mbyllur në dhomë. Të trembur, me fytyra të zbehta, ata nuk dinë çndodh jashtë mureve të shtëpisë së gjyshit. Tmerri, frika shihet qartë në sytë e tyre. Jemi në gjak, kemi frikë të dalim se na vrasin. Shohim televizor kur ka drita, ndonjëherë vjen ndonjë shok tek ne, - thotë Alfredi. Largohemi dhe drejtohemi tek një shtëpi tjetër me të ngujuar. Familja Marku nga krahina malore e Dukagjinit ndodhet në gjak prej 2.5 vitesh. Ata janë larguar nga fshati i tyre, pranë të cilit ndodhet edhe ai i viktimës, duke u vendosur në një fshat fushor pranë Shkodrës. Rruga që të çon në shtëpinë e thjeshtë njëkatëshe është bërë baltë. Mure rrethues gati më të larta se shtëpia dhe me tela të hollë të kryqëzuar sipër tyre, të krijojnë përshtypjen e një burgu, ndonëse pa tavan. Brenda ndodhen dy gratë e shtëpisë , plaku i paralizuar dhe tre fëmijë, dy vajza dhe një djalë, Edisoni, 10 vjeç e gjysmë. Sytë e tij janë të trishtuar. Babai i tij ka vrarë para dy vitesh dhe që atëherë ai nuk e ka parë, as zërin nuk ia ka dëgjuar në telefon. Ishte në klasë të dytë dhe ndërpreu shkollën. E ëma thotë se të paktën të mos harrojë shkronjat. Fytyra e zbehtë e vogëlushit i ngjan mureve të dhomës. Ai nuk del nga shtëpia. Shpesh qan, ka mall për shokët, lodrat, për të atin, por nuk kemi çfarë ti bëjmë. Nuk japin besë as për të, prandaj duhet të qëndrojmë mbyllur, - thotë Lina, nëna e tij. Në lagjen Guerile në Shkodër, në ish- tokat e ndërmarrjes së Zooteknikës, janë vendosur mjaft familje nga zonat rurale e mes tyre ka edhe të shpërngulur për shkak të gjakmarrjes. Në njërën prej tyre takojmë Agustinin, 13-vjeçar, nga fshati Lekaj i Dukagjinit. Ai bashkë me gjyshërit, prindërit dhe motrën 6-vjeçare kanë tre vjet që jetojnë këtu. Agustini thotë se kur erdhën në fillim, shkoi në shkollë, pasi hasmi nuk e dinte se ku ndodheshin. Po shpejt u mësua dhe u detyrua të rrinte brenda. Xhaxhai i tij ka vrarë dhe tani ndodhet në burg. Por as Agustini, as gjyshi, babai dhe kushurinjtë e tjerë nuk dalin dot nga shtëpia: Kemi frikë, - thotë Zefi, gjyshi i Agustinit. Nuk na japin besë dhe as ne as djali nuk dalim dot. E kemi parasysh atë që ndodhi me një 16-vjeçar, i cili në dhjetor të vitit 2000 u vra për gjakmarrje teksa po mbushte ujë, pasi një kushëri i tij kishte vrarë dy vetë

----------


## ALBA

Fëmijë që rriten me armë
Duke biseduar me kryetarin e Lidhjes së Misionarëve, ai na tregon një moment që i është ngulitur në kujtesë. Ishim bashkë me misionarët e tjerë për të ndërmjetësuar pajtim tek një familje në Postribë. Bisedën tonë e ndiqte edhe Ergysi 9-vjeçar. Ai kishte dëgjuar në bisedë se hasmi kishte thënë se do ti vrisnin në lule të ballit. Me naivitetin e një fëmije, Ergysi merr një lule dhe e vendos në vesh. Kur e pyesnin se pse veproi ashtu, ai përgjigjet se tani plumbi nuk do ta marrë te balli, pasi lulen e ka vënë në vesh dhe aty do të qëllohet,- kujton Spahia. Një dhembje e pakuptimtë duket në fytyrat e atyre që takojmë e qe janë me probleme të tilla. Një pyetje qëndron si re ogurzezë mbi kokat e tyre. Përse? Pse shteti nuk e kap dhe ndëshkon fajtorin, ndërsa të tjerët të jetojnë të lirë? Dhe fëmijët rriten me vorbullën e urrejtjes për ato që i mbajnë të ngujuar duke e thelluar armiqësinë në ndërgjegjien e tyre. Por, gjakmarrja ka edhe pasoja të tjera. Me Spahinë shkojmë në shtëpinë e Tone Bushit në Laç të Vaut të Dejës. Para 6 vitesh Tones i vritet i shoqi duke i lënë 7 jetimë, 6 vajza dhe një djalë që sot janë 10-19 vjeç. Varfëria këtu është e tejskajshme dhe duket ngado. Tonia thotë se edhe pse i shoqi kishte punuar 30 vjet në minierë, ata nuk kanë marrë as pension, as ndihmë sociale. Djali është i vogël të punojë, ndërsa vajzat nuk kanë se ku. Jetojmë me ato që na falin të afërmit, - thotë Tone Bushi, e cila nuk ka mundësi të kërkojë as të drejtën e mohuar të pensionit për fëmijët e saj. Në fshatin Mali i Jushit, Prekë Preka dhe gruaja e tij Lezja, jetojnë me dy nuset e djemve të vrarë dhe 7 jetimë të tyre. Violeta dhe Ardjana janë dy nuset, të cilave në një afat prej 1.5 vitesh u janë vrarë burrat, duke u lënë 7 jetimë. Jetimët rriten me ndjenjën e hakmarrjes. Kristiani, Paridi, Dimitrula, etj., ndonëse fëmijë, dinë të përdorin armën. Ata po rriten me idenë se duhet të vrasin për të marrë hakun e baballarëve të tyre. Në shtëpinë e tyre vetëm vajtohet dhe flitet për hakmarrje. Psikologjia e të marrurit gjak u rrënjoset fëmijëve që kanë probleme të tilla dhe i shoqëron ata gjithë kohës. Në fshatin Aliaj të komunës Bajzë në Malësinë e Madhe ka fëmijë të ngujuar që kur kanë lindur. I tillë është Ermenis Laçaj, i cili lindi dhe u bë njëzet muajsh i ngujuar pa e kuptuar këtë fenomen. Në nëntor të vitit të kaluar Ermenisi dhe pjesëtarë të tjerë të fisit të tij u lanë të lirë. 
Anila Dushi


Në 12 vite janë pajtuar 3045 familje
Kryetari i Lidhjes së Misionarëve thotë se fenomeni ka pësuar një rënie. Dhe kjo edhe në sajë të përpjekjeve së nismës së misionarëve për të zhdukur ngujimin kolektiv dhe zbatuar ligjet e shtetit. Në plane të afërta të misionarëve është një lëvizje e fuqishme e rinisë, e ngjashme me atë të Anton Çetës në Kosovë kundër këtij fenomeni. Në 12 vitet e funksionimit të 23 degëve të këtij misioni janë pajtuar 3045 familje. Vetëm në vitin 2002 në Shkodër u pajtuan 199 familje, në Malësinë e Madhe 33 dhe në Pukë 42. Spahia tregon dhe për përpjekjet e misionarëve për aprovimin e një ligji për lidhjen e një asistence afatgjatë për ato gra që u vritet bashkëshorti e nuk kanë mundësi jetese. Në Bërdicë janë 25 gra të veja që u janë vrarë burrat. Fenomeni është i pranishëm edhe në rrethet e tjera. Në Krujë janë 170 fëmijë, ndërsa në Kukës 47 fëmijë të prekur nga gjakmarrja. Spahia thekson nevojën e vendosjes së shtetit ligjor duke kapur dhe ndëshkuar ata që bëjnë vrasje.
Anila Dushi

----------


## shkodrane82

Gjakmarrja eshte me te vertete nje plake e rende e shoqerise shqiptare,e cila u theksua me nderrimin e sistemit qeveritar.
Jane me mijera njerez te cilet lane jeten per nje gje te tille,po jane dhe me mijera qe e falen nje fenomen te tille me nje fisnikeri te vecante.
Sjam me mendimin qe njerezit sot mund te ndjekun Kanunin,sepse Kanuni ka ekzistuar edhe me perpara,po njerezit kane pase friken e ligjit.Kurse tashi me shume influencohen nga Opinioni qe si le te bejne hajer.
Une per vete jam kundra gjakmarrjes...mos na e cofte zoti te themi...
*Mjere ato njerez qe jetojne me kete plage neper shtepite e tyre.*

----------


## ALBA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ilir Bushi

Të rinjtë paraushtarakë që janë të ngujuar, nuk pranojnë të shkojnë ushtarë, sepse kanë frikë nga gjakësi". Kështu shpjegon kreu i Shoqatës Mbarëkombëtare të Pajtimit "Nënë Tereza", Gjin Mekshi, i cili banon në Shkodër dhe është takuar këto ditë me 25 paraushtarakë që qëndrojnë të fshehur në zona të ndryshme të vendit. "Ata nuk kanë frikë nga ushtria, por kanë frikë nga gjakmarrja dhe kërkojnë garantimin e jetës", nënvizon Mekshi.

Si qëndron problemi i të rinjve të ngujuar që nuk pranojnë të shkojnë ushtarë?
Deri tani kemi regjistruar 63 raste të djemve 20 - 22-vjeçarë, të cilët janë të ngujuar dhe nuk pranojnë të shkojnë ushtarë. Ata kërkojnë garancinë e shtetit dhe thonë: "Na mbroni nga gjakësi, që ta mbrojmë atdheun". Gjatë këtyre ditëve unë kam kontaktuar me 26 familje që janë në gjak me njëri-tjetrën dhe mund të them se së shpejti disa prej tyre do të pajtohen.

Ku fshihen të rinjtë paraushtarakë për t'i shpëtuar rekrutimit?
Ata në radhë të parë fshihen për t'i shpëtuar gjakmarrjes. Vendet ku rrinw janw sekret. Por shumica e tyre nuk ka asnjë lidhje me vrasjet që kanë ndodhur ndërmjet fiseve. P.sh., Viktor Mëhilli është një i ri 20-vjeçar nga Guri i Zi në Shkodër. Ai ka 11 vjet i ngujuar, sepse kur ishte 9 vjeç një pjesëtar i familjes së tij është grindur me një bashkëfshatar për një vijë uji. Këtu ka ndodhur edhe një përleshje e cila shkaktoi vdekjen e bashkëfshatarit. Qysh nga ajo ditë Viktori mbeti i ngujuar dhe nuk shkoi as në shkollë. Tani është i fshehur dhe nuk shkon ushtar. E njëjta gjë ka ndodhur me 21-vjeçarin Zef Filipi, nga Puka. Ai është i ngujuar pas një hasmërie të vjetër, e cila u riaktivizua pas vitit 1990. Nuk pranon të shkojë ushtar, sepse i rrezikohet jeta. Po kështu, Fran Pjetri nga Shkodra, Ndoc Marashi nga Kukësi, Bardhok Doda nga Puka e shumë të tjerë. Lista e atyre që nuk pranojnë të shkojnë ushtarë përbëhet nga 63 veta, pa llogaritur ata që kanë ikur jashtë shtetit për t'iu shmangur gjakmarrjes. Gjatë takimit me 25 paraushtarakët unë konstatova se ata jetojnë me stres dhe frikë.

Cila është, sipas jush, rruga e zgjidhjes?
Për zgjidhjen e problemit ne si shoqatë kërkuam një takim me ministrin e Mbrojtjes, Pandeli Majko. Këtë takim e realizuam në fillim të majit. Ne i kërkuam dy gjëra: Garanci për jetën e të rinjve që janë të ngujuar ose ndihmë për t'i dërguar ata në emigracion. Sepse përpara se t'i dërgojmë për të mbrojturatdheun, duhet t'u garantojmë atyre mbrojtjen e jetës. Nga ana e tij, ministri Majko na premtoi se puna do të vlerësohet me seriozitet. Gjithashtu jemi takuar edhe me ministrin e Drejtësisë, të cilit i kërkuam ndëshkimin ligjor të vrasësve. Ndërsa ministrit të Punës do t'i kërkojmë këto ditë ndihma ekonomike për këta të rinj të ngujuar, sepse ata nuk mund të punojnë dhe nuk dalin dot as për të kullotur bagëtinë.

A ka ndodhur ndonjë vrasje për gjakmarje në ushtri?
Jo. Deri tani nuk ka asnjë rast, por ne duhet të parandalojmë çdo rrezik. Pra, në ato raste kur familja kundërshtare nuk pranon ta falë gjakun, duhet të kërkojmë një zgjidhje tjetër, duke mos i dërguar ushtarë të rinjtë e fisit. Por, mbi të gjitha, ne po vazhdojmë negociatat me të gjitha familjet e ngujuara në shkallë mbarëkombëtare. Për këtë problem dhe për shumë të tjera ne do të mbajmë një kuvend në komunën e Kelmendit, nga data 13-20 qershor.

Sa familje keni pajtuar deri tani?
Janë rreth 1350 raste pajtimesh. Por për paraushtarakët kemi mundur të nxjerrim nga ngujimi 12 raste, kur familjet janë pajtuar. Megjithatë nuk duhet të harrojmë se janë gati 875 fëmijë të ngujuar, të cilët nuk shkojnë në shkollë, ndërsa më pas nuk do të mundin të shkojnë as ushtarë. Prandaj duhet të veprojmë shpejt dhe me masa konkrete për të zgjidhur këtë problem.


16-vjeçarja prishi pajtimin e gjakut

"Një vajzë 16-vjeçare e fisit Prekaj na prishi pajtimin e dy familjeve pukjane që ishin në hasmëri". Kështu e tregon kreu i Shoqatës Mbarëkombëtare të Pajtimit "Nënë Tereza", Gjin Mekshi, historinë e 2 familjeve në Iballë, ku të dyja palët kishin nga një të vrarë. Por rregulli është që pajtimi arrihet vetëm nëse të gjithë pjesëtarët e afërm të fisit bien dakord. Nëse njëri prej tyre kundërshton, atëherë pajtimi prishet. "Burrat dhe djemtë e të dy fiseve e pranuan pajtimin, por në atë moment vajza 16-vjeçare nxori pistoletën dhe tha: 'Sa të jem unë gjallë nuk do të rri pa e marrë gjakun e vëllait tim'". Sipas kreut të kësaj shoqate, ky pajtim dështoi dhe të dy fiset u shpërndanë. Gjini tregon gjithashtu se në disa raste shkak i prishjes së pajtimit të gjaqeve bëhen edhe femrat. Por në rastet më të shumta janë djemtë e rinj ata që nuk e pranojnë faljen e gjaqeve, ndërsa moshat e vjetra bien dakord më kollaj.


Paraushtarakë të ngujuar

VIKTOR MEHILLI
20 vjeç, nga Guri i Zi 

ZEF FILIPI
21 vjeç, nga Puka

FRAN PJETRI
21 vjeç, nga Shkodra

NDOC MARASHI
20 vjeç, nga Kukësi

BARDHOK DODA
22 vjeç, nga Puka

MARTIN PALOKA 
21 vjeç, nga Shkodra

NDOC SHPALI
22 vjeç, nga Malësia e Madhe

ALFRED KAÇAJ 
20 vjeç, nga Shkodra

BESNIK DEMAJ
22 vjeç, nga Lushnja

ASTRIT SHEHAJ
20 vjeç, nga Berati

----------


## ALBA

"Pleqtë e fshatrave, pazar me viktimat e gjakut" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brikena Shllaku
Trëndafile Visha

SHKODER

Të bësh biznes me gjakun, dhimbjen dhe lotin e nënave e të fëmijëve të ngujuar është krim. Të zhvasësh xhepat e gjakosur të njerëzve hallexhinj e njëkohësisht fukarenj në emër të kanunit do të thotë të jesh kanibal i kohrave moderne. Aq më tepër kur ky biznes i ndyrë bëhet nga njerëz që mbajnë petkun e të urtit. Gjithsesi, pazari me gjakun e viktimat e tij, përfolur nën zë prej vitesh, është bërë publik vetëm dy ditë më parë nga krerët e bluve në Shkodër. Kjo, gjatë takimit të organizuar në fshatin e Paqes nën kujdesin e drejtëpërdrejtë të presidentit të Republikës, Alfred Moisiu. Pikërisht në këtë takim, biznesi i pajtimtarëve "pleq" nëpër fshatra, komuna apo bajraqe është cilësuar si një nga arsyet e përhapjes së murtajës së gjakmarrjes. I pari që denoncoi një dukuri të tillë ishte drejtori i policisë së Shkodrës, komisar Xhevahir Karaj. Ky i fundit ka kërkuar që të mos lejohet që të vijojë biznesi i gjakut. "Nuk duhet të lejojmë lloj-lloj informacionesh të 'të urtëve', të vetëquajtur pleqtë e fshatit, të komunës dhe të bajrakut. Këta e kanë shndërruar në biznes veprimtarinë e tyre, duke i atribuar vetes të marrin e të japin vendime (pleqtë vendosin që familja e autorit të vrasjes i ka gjakun borxh familjes së dëmtuar; që familja e autorit duhet të ngujojë dy, tre pjesëtarë ose të gjithë familjen; që fisi i autorit është pa besë deri në brezin e dytë apo të tretë; që për një ngjarje të caktuar duhet të bëhen dy kurbane)", ka deklrauar në tryezën e takimit të dy ditëve më parë Karaj. Sipas kreut të bluve të qytetit verior, këto vendime në pjesën dërrmuese të komunitetit janë të papranueshme, por njerëzit në hall janë detyruar tu nënshtrohen këtyre "gjykimeve" nën presionin e këtyre "pleqve", të cilët për interesa fitimi mundohen të mbajnë gjallë forma të tilla mesjetare. Ndërkohë, drejtuesit e policisë së Shkodrës pohojnë se shteti dhe mekanizmat e tjerë të drejtësisë duhet të parashikojnë si veprimtari të rëndë kriminale mekanizmat mesjetare që vijojnë të funksionojnë në vatrat e gjakmarrjes dhe si protagonistë të krimit gjithë rrethin e personave që mbajnë gjallë këtë mekaniz

----------


## ALBA

Sophie Arie
"The Guardian" 

"Gazeta" boton sot një reportazh të publikuar pak ditë më parë nga gazeta britanike "The Guardian" lidhur me fenomenin e gjakmarrjes në Shqipëri, të prekshëm edhe në ditët tona. Gazetarja britanike ka qenë në zonën e Pukës, nga ku sjell histori të dhimbshme të familjeve në gjak.

LAJMI

Bujar Laçi është në gjak. Nëse del në rrugët e qytetit të tij, në një zonë të largët në veri të Shqipërisë, ai e di fort mirë se shumë shpejt do të vritet. "Kam mbetur i mbyllur këtu. Gjithçka që mund të bëj është të shpresoj se do arrijmë ndonjë marrëveshje, që të vazhdoj të jetoj", thotë Laçi, një ish-polic, që ka mbetur i mbyllur në shtëpinë e tij që prej tre vitesh, për shkak të gjakmarrjes. Në mars të vitit 2000 ai qëlloi për vdekje një person ndërsa përpiqej të ndalonte një grindje banale. Pas kësaj mbeti në gjak me familjen e viktimës. Brenda pak orësh 20 meshkujve të familjes Laçi iu desh të linin shkollën apo punën dhe të mbylleshin në shtëpi. "Dikur kisha një punë, ndërsa tani rrimë të gjithë në shtëpi", thotë ai. Sipas një ligji civil mesjetar i njohur ndryshe si "Kanuni", i cili erdhi sërish në fuqi pas rënies së komunizmit në vitin 1991, nderi i familjes së viktimës kthehet vetëm kur merret gjaku. Çdo mashkull i familjes Laçi që ka arritur moshën e mbajtjes së pushkës mund të jetë objekt i gjakmarrjes. Por, kodi i lashtë shoqëror, që ka në këto zona të largëta malore më shumë pushtet se Bibla apo Kurani, përcakton kufijtë e shtëpisë si kufij përtej të cilëve ligjërohet gjakmarrja. Ndaj Laçi dhe mijëra burra e djem të tjerë në të gjithë Shqipërinë qëndrojnë të mbyllur në shtëpi, ndërsa armiqtë i kanë pas porte. Hapja e shkollave pas pushimeve të verës nuk ndryshoi asgjë për qindra djem që nuk mund të ndjekin mësimet pasi i frikësohen marrjes së gjakut. Nënave dhe grave të tyre u mbetet të sigurojnë jetesën në qoshen më të varfër e më pa ligje të Europës. Disa kanë filluar të hyjnë në gjak për tokën apo gratë, të tjerë kanë nisur një tjetër zakon duke vrarë trafikantët e qenieve njerëzore, që kishin trafikuar apo shitur vajzat apo motrat e tyre. "Gjithkush e di se ligji nuk ekziston këtu", thotë një grua. "Çdo gjë mund ta vendosësh vetë dhe vetmja mënyrë për të bërë vrasësit të paguajnë është të marrësh hak". Qeveria në vështirësi për shkak të fondeve të ulëta, duket e paaftë të ndalojë disi fenomenin. Ndërsa kohët e fundit është kërkuar të kthehet dënimi me vdekje, i hequr në vitin 1995.
Gjatë regjimit të Enver Hoxhës, diktatorit stalinist i Shqipërisë për më shumë se 40 vjet, Kanuni u shfuqizua. Gjakmarrësit ekzekutoheshin nëse kapeshin. Gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe u regjistrua vetëm një vrasje për gjakmarrje. Por, që prej daljes së vendit nga regjimit i hekurt komunist, më shumë se 2 500 raste gjakmarrjesh kanë mbushur varrezat dhe kanë mbyllur brenda shtëpive të tyre shumë familje. Kanuni është një bashkësi e komplikuar rregullash të "nënshkruara" nga Lekë Dukagjini, zot i Dagmos dhe Zadrimës, që luftoi kundër turqve deri në vitin 1472. Krerët e fiseve e përdornin këtë kod për të ndërmjetësuar paktet mes familjeve rivale. Sipas kodit të lashtë, nëse një burrë e gjente gruan me një burrë tjetër, kishte të drejtë t'i qëllonte të dy, por vetëm me një plumb. Nëse një grua në familjen e tij vritej, ai duhej të vriste një grua nga "familja armike" ose qenin e tyre. "Nëse i ndjek këto rregulla në mënyrë strikte, është gati e pamundur të kryesh vrasjen perfekte. Problemi është se njerëzit i interpretojnë gabimisht rregullat", thotë Gjin Marku, ndërmjetës i familjeve në gjak, që me Komitetin e tij të Pajtimit ka ndihmuar në zgjidhjen e shumë rasteve të gjakmarrjes. Ndërsa, Shqipëria ka nisur të dalë nga kaosi, pallatet dhe shtëpitë në kryeqytetin e vendit po lyhen me ngjyra të çelëta që sjellin me vete edhe atë ndjesinë e pashmangshme të optimizmit. Por, në zonat e largëta, shoqëria është ende larg gjeneratës së telefonisë celulare. "Problemi qëndron në faktin se ndërsa njerëzit i drejtohen qyteteve kryesore të vendit në kërkim të punës, jeta në periferi dhe zonat e largëta do të mbetet në vend. Dhe rastet e gjakmarrjes janë një dëshmi për këtë", thotë Mustak Kureshi, shef i Programit Botëror të Ushqimit në Shqipëri, që ndihmon me ushqime familjet në gjak. Për shumë nga ata që janë në gjak, shpëtimi mbetet largimi jashtë vendit. Por edhe atje ata jetojnë me frikën se do të vriten. Dile Nobreca, një grua që jeton me rreth 11 paundë në muaj dhe and 60 kg ushqime të Programit Botëror të Ushqimit në muaj, nuk mundet as të endërrojë të dalë nga bataku ku jeton. Ajo nuk e ka parë të shoqin që kur ai iku në male disa vjet më parë, pasi vrau një fqinj. Çdo vit, ndërsa sheh djemtë që i afrohen "moshës së pushkës", familja me të cilën është në gjak ia kujton atë që mund të ndodhë. "S'mund të bëj asgjë. Vetëm u kam thënë atyre të më vrasin burrin e jo djemtë", thotë ajo.

----------


## Brari

Hakmarrja ose gjak marrja nuk ka lidhje me kanunin e Lek Dukagjinit fare.

Kanuni i Maleve ishte Kushtetute e Veriut dhe si cdo kushtetute sa do e keqe te jete nuk ndihmon hakmarrjen por perkundrazi  ndalon  vrasjet dhe gjen zgjidhje paqesore.

Kanuni tregon rregulla se si duhet respektuar Familja e fisi dhe prona  si burim jetese.

Kush i pari i shkakton dikujt nje Dem, qofte ky moral ose material  duhet te pergjigjet dhe Kanuni kishte parashikuar menyrat e c'demtimit.

Kanuni tregonte rregullat dhe si duhej "pleqeruar"  zgjidhja e problemeve qe lindin  ne Popull.

Kete ben dhe cdo kushtetute e Botes moderne..pra percakton cfare eshte faj e si e qysh  zgjidhet e kush e ka te drejten e vendimeve.

----------

